# basskiller's fishing foxes



## basskiller (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2014)

ummm 2nd fish has its tongue out or bit someones cawk off?


----------



## basskiller (Jul 21, 2014)

it' the lure goofy


----------



## basskiller (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Jul 21, 2014)

thread of the century


----------



## basskiller (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2014)

basskiller said:


>



much better lure....


----------



## basskiller (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 21, 2014)

What's she got around her waist


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> What's she got around her waist



A belt to hide the handprint shaped bruises I left on her when I destroyed that ass...  ICOD


----------



## basskiller (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## uberdawg (Jul 22, 2014)

basskiller said:


>



Gawd Damn!!


----------



## basskiller (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## MI1972 (Jul 31, 2014)

basskiller said:


>



Is that Tuna?


----------



## basskiller (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 3, 2014)

Some good lookin fish here.


----------



## basskiller (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 18, 2015)

basskiller said:


>




Jeebus... only thing missing is a 10 in calk


----------



## basskiller (Jun 19, 2015)




----------

